# Hottest Women's MMA Fighter?



## RMSpear (Nov 30, 2012)

Past of Present, who is the hottest Women's MMA fighter?

1) Ronda Rousey
2) Miesha Tate
3) Gina Carano
4) Cris "Cyborg" Santos
5) Michele Gutierrez
6) Julie Kedzie
7) Jessica Penne
8) Carina Damm
9) Michelle Waterson
10) Kim Couture


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

What about Felice Herrig? She has a great ass and a great personality. But IMO Gina is in a league of her own. Plenty of good looking women fighters out there but IMO Gina puts the rest to shame.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Also Kyra Gracie is hott.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I like Tate, Rousey and Kyra the best by far.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I like Tate, Rousey and Kyra the best by far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Felice Herrig's awesome personality and amazing ass put here up there with Tate for me. I would go Gina, then Kyra-Ronda are about equal then we get to Tate-Felice and a couple others. I've seen Felice fight more then any of them and follow her on twitter, she has really grown on me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Gina is #1 for me. I didn't throw her out there because she doesn't really compete anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Gina is #1 for me. I didn't throw her out there because she doesn't really compete anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Hey but she never "officially" retired either. Like Sean Sherk lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well in that case... GINA!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

Who the hell would think cyborg is hot :/


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Cyborg is on your list. 

...


...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Cyborg is on your list.


Clearly a copy/paste issue. Name accidentaly dragged fom the ugliest male fighters list.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Gina still number one for me but MY FREAKING GOD!!!












And some more of the gorgeous Gracie. 



http://www.fighters.com/wp-content/uploads/Kyra_Gracie_5.jpg[/IMG[/SPOIL]]

[SPOIL][IMG]http://lars.toomre.com/sites/lars/files/pictures/Kyra-Gracie-Bikini-Black-Sunset.jpg


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd let Cyborg **** me.


----------



## severianb (Oct 21, 2010)

The size Gina blows up to when she's not in fighting trim just isn't my cup of tea:









I personally find Ronda a bit large when not cutting also, but she stays in better shape than Gina. However, her face is a train wreck. She is just not an attractive woman, in my opinion:









In comparison, this is what Michelle Waterson looks like when she is between fights:










That's the kind of weight gain I can get behind. Oh yeah.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Gina and Michelle Waterson are about even on top for me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^The fact that you think Gina is fat in the picture makes me understand why bitches turn bulemic.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

severianb said:


> I personally find Ronda a bit large when not cutting also, but she stays in better shape than Gina. However, her face is a train wreck. She is just not an attractive woman, in my opinion:


Oh, come on, each one with his own taste but this picture is awfully horrible.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

severianb said:


> The size Gina blows up to when she's not in fighting trim just isn't my cup of tea:


Meh, i'd hit that. Her tits are probably amazing with the extra few pounds on and she still has great proportions.


----------



## erectus (Dec 4, 2006)

Julie Kedzie in a hot dress: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mt1tPFjdRE


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

How do you guys feel about Rin Nakai?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

pretty face, nice boobs, but i find the rest of her too manly. especially her shoulder to hips/ass ratio.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Ape City said:


> pretty face, nice boobs, but i find the rest of her too manly. especially her shoulder to hips/ass ratio.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


OK so the question is, would hit? would not? 

Me? Would hit :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Without a doubt I'd say Ronda.


----------

